

Swapping a company's logo with their direct competitor  - e1ven
http://www.toxel.com/inspiration/2011/07/26/companies-swapped-logos/

======
krmmalik
Maybe i didnt pick it up from the article, and not to be facetious but i dont
understand the point of such an exercise?

~~~
kalid
I think the mental confusion that arises shows how powerful branding can be.

